# NYC - Achilles #A896953 5Y M



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Crossposting. I have no other info.


From: Hedy Litke 
Subject: NYC ACC_ BEAUTIFUL GSD is on the list tonight
Date: Wednesday, May 18, 2011, 3:45 PM



Our BEAUTIFUL GSD is on the list tonight : ( Please read his bio... he needs you.

SUPER URGENTS THAT NEED OUT NOW!!!

Achilles #A896953

My name is ACHILLES #A896953. I am a neutered b...rown and black German Shepherd. The shelter staff thinks I am about 5 years old. I weigh 107 pounds. I have been at the shelter as a stray since May 15, 2011.

NYC-ACC-New Hope New York Animal Care & Control ( AC&C ) - the largest pet adoption organization in New York City. Dogs, cats, puppies, kittens and rabbits available for adoption in NYC, Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, Bronx and Staten Island. New York Animal Care & Control ( AC&C ) - the largest pet adoption organization in New York City. Dogs, cats, puppies, kittens and rabbits available for adoption in NYC, Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, Bronx and Staten Island.

Manhattan : 326 E. 110th St -NY- 212-722-9129 212-722-4939 

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected] ; [email protected];

Jessica Van Brunt - New Hope Coordinator 212-722-4939 ext: 225/ 646-210-5404 [email protected]

Kimberly Smyth - New Hope Liaison 212-722-4939 ext: 228/ 917-578-7263 [email protected] 

Emily Tanen 212-722-4939 /ext: 228 917-578-6372 [email protected]

Lisa Sheard 212-722-4939 ext: 228 917-682-5616 [email protected]










A Volunteer Writes: Achilles is a 5-7 yo neutered German Shepherd, a stray at the shelter since 5/15/2011. He was found tied up across a veterinary clinic in the Bronx and the clinic manager herself brought Achilles to the Manhattan shelter. From our conversation, she thought highly of Achilles and said that he was very playful, although gentle, loved to run and would be great for a senior citizen. How different can animals be inside and outside a shelter........Achilles is an imposing German Shepherd. He is the real "thing." A tiny bit overweight, but gorgeous. Achilles is easy going but pulls on the leash. I see most of the Shepherds do that at the shelter. They are running ....nowhere, lost. It is so ...like them....Achilles is very much housetrained. He does not mark. He took treats (liver) gently from my hand as a reward for sitting promptly on command. A number of dogs were met on the street and Achilles was totally civil with them. At first, Achilles was a little aloof which fits with his distress but little by little, he got comfortable with me and sat very close to me for a petting session. I am surprised and not surprised at his behavioral evaluation. He is stressed and needs a gentle approach. He was great with an animal professional outside the shelter and nice with me, a lay person, a volunteer. What else can I say? I hope that Achilles can be given a chance. He is beautiful. Achilles is at the Manhattan shelter waiting for a Sheppie lover.



SCAN NEGATIVE

BRIGHT, ALERT, RESPONSIVE, HYDRATED

PHYSICAL EXAM

mild to mod tartar

sheading

tense upon exam, neutered male

NOSF



Look2 og pulls out of the assessors cupped hands each tiem without settling during the three repetitions

Sensitivity 2 og stands still, accepts touch while stiff in body with low tail and closed mouth

Tag 4 og stands his ground while stiff in body and baring teeth

Squeeze 5 og turns towards the assessor while attempting to bite

Food 2 og follows the dish while tense in body, lifts head after a bit of pressure from hand to cheek

Toy 3 og takes the toy away, keeps a firm grip while tense in body

Rawhide 1 :No interest

Dog to dog:


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

The link to the above FB page. 
A group that tries to help the super urgent dogs at NYACC.
From the comments, it looks like Achilles is still there


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

As the post says this handsome guy is now SUPER URGENT - :bump:
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

